# Umfrage: Welche Hardware-Komponenten interessieren Sie am meisten?



## PCGH-Redaktion (28. Februar 2014)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Umfrage: Welche Hardware-Komponenten interessieren Sie am meisten?*

					PC Games Hardware testet monatlich bis zu 100 Produkte, doch welcher der Produktkategorien sind überhaupt spannend für Sie? Wir wollen Ihre Meinung wissen und fragen Sie deshalb bei 14 Hardware-Kategorien, ob Sie Gehäuse, SSDs und Co. interessant finden. Die Umfrage dauert nur wenige Minuten.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Umfrage: Welche Hardware-Komponenten interessieren Sie am meisten?*


----------



## B_R_O_C_K_E (28. Februar 2014)

Keine Grafikkarten und CPUs?


----------



## LastChaosTyp (28. Februar 2014)

Ich denke, dass die sowieso verstärkt weiter getestet werden, egal was da raus kommt, da die beiden die Allermeisten interessieren


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (28. Februar 2014)

Wollte ich auch gerade schreiben:
Es wird zwischen AMD- und Intel-Mainboards unterschieden, aber man bekommt keine Auswahl "AMD-CPUs/APUs" oder "Intel-CPUs" und keine Auswahl "NVidia-GPUs" oder "AMD-GPUs".
Und es gibt CPU-Kühler und CPU-Wasserkühlung, aber keine Grafikkarten-Kühlkörper oder GPU-Wasserkühlung.
Ebenso werden Headsets erwähnt, aber keine reinen Kopfhörer und dazu passende Mikrofone...
Auch fehlen Dinge wie GamePads, Joysticks (Star Citizen wirft seine Schatten vorraus), USB-HUBs oder andere periphere Hardware

Schon ein wenig komisch, diese Umfrage...


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (28. Februar 2014)

Joysticks?
ich brin froh das ich meinen MS Sidewinder noch habe aber was könnte man auch heute noch (gutes) kaufen?


----------



## Tiz92 (28. Februar 2014)

Hab bei so ziemlich alles Sehr Spannend gewählt. Aber kommt es mir vor oder fehlen GPUs? 

Sind die automatisch sehr spannend? so nach dem Motto man frägt gar nicht nach


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (28. Februar 2014)

Es fehlen Ergebnisse.
Das CPU und GPU sowie Spezielle Kühlungen nicht drin sind ist klar.
Jeder PCGH Leser kennt das Schnellste das aber nicht bezahlbar ist. Und somit uninteressant.


----------



## XXTREME (28. Februar 2014)

Scheisss auf CPU´s und GPU´s....die werden eh immer getestet....ABER: Keine Lenkräder  ??


----------



## Oberst Klink (28. Februar 2014)

Tiz92 schrieb:


> Hab bei so ziemlich alles Sehr Spannend gewählt. Aber kommt es mir vor oder fehlen GPUs?
> 
> Sind die automatisch sehr spannend? so nach dem Motto man frägt gar nicht nach


 
Ähm CPUs und GPUs werden hier ja sowieso immer getestet sobald sie rauskommen. Und man kann ja auch nicht jede einzelne Grafikkarte testen, da kämen die gar nicht mehr hinterher  

Interessant fände ich mal einen Test von m-ITX-Boards sowohl für Intel als auch für AMD. M-ITX kommt mir sowieso immer zu kurz, passende Gehäuse könnte man auch testen. 

Headsets finde ich weniger interessant. Dafür könnte man z.B. mal die Alternativen einem breiteren Publikum vorstellen, also Superlux HD 681, Monopiece, usw. Da wäre mal ein Vergleichstest interessant.  Dann würden hier auch weniger Leute nach Gaming-Headsets fragen


----------



## ΔΣΛ (1. März 2014)

Ich habe an der Umfrage teilgenommen, @PCGH veröffentlicht ihr irgendwann auch das Ergebnis, oder ist das ein Staatsgeheimnis (was nur die NSA kennt^^) was die Nutzer wollen ?


----------



## ha-jo55 (1. März 2014)

Cpu und GRAKA

ha-jo


----------



## PCGH_Raff (1. März 2014)

Prozessoren und Grafikkarten stehen gar nicht zur Debatte, wie hier einige richtig konstatiert haben. Es geht um die Themen "drumherum". 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Oromis16 (1. März 2014)

Einfach jeden Kühler, jedes Mainboard und jedes Gehäuse, dass der Geizhals gelistet hat, einem mehrstündigem Testlauf unterziehen 
Ich fände mal n paar Tests der wenigen Mainboards mit verlöteter CPU interessant.


----------



## BikeRider (5. März 2014)

Was ist mit Joysticks, Lenkrädern, optischen Laufwerken wie Brennern ?


----------



## Panto (5. März 2014)

ssd's


----------



## Blacktemplar (5. März 2014)

Mich würden zum Beispiel Gehäuse (speziell Cubes) interessieren. Wenns geht nicht die Plastikbomber sondern eher hochwertige Gehäuse. (Außerdem finde ich die Herstellerseitige Auswahl recht überschaubar und Designtechnisch (Außendesign) doch eher mittelmäßig.) Ein weiterer interessanter Punkt dürften innovative Eingabegeräte sein. Maus und Tastatur sind allerdings in letzter Zeit auch recht kurz gekommen. Ein Überblick über aktuelle Arbeitsspeicher wäre auch ganz gut 

Gruß Black


----------



## Jor-El (5. März 2014)

OsFrontale schrieb:


> Was ist mit Joysticks, Lenkrädern, optischen Laufwerken wie Brennern ?


Zumindest was Joysticks und Lenkräder angeht, sehe ich dafür keine Kompetenzen in der Redaktion. Man erinnert sich nur an den "Test" in Form von 16min Videomaterials zu einem 1500€ Setup von Fanatec.

Ich hätte ja gerne mal Tests zu kompakten Gehäusen. Ich find z.B. kaum welche ohne unnütze 5,25 Laufwerksschächte. Optische Laufwerke sind mal sowas von passé.


----------



## BikeRider (5. März 2014)

OsFrontale schrieb:


> Was ist mit Joysticks, Lenkrädern, optischen Laufwerken wie Brennern ?


 


Jor-El schrieb:


> Zumindest was Joysticks und Lenkräder angeht, sehe ich dafür keine Kompetenzen in der Redaktion. Man erinnert sich nur an den "Test" in Form von 16min Videomaterials zu einem 1500€ Setup von Fanatec.
> 
> Ich hätte ja gerne mal Tests zu kompakten Gehäusen. Ich find z.B. kaum welche ohne unnütze 5,25 Laufwerksschächte. Optische Laufwerke sind mal sowas von passé.


 Und weil optische Laufwerke für dich passé sind, muss das auch für alle anderen so sein ? 
optische Laufwerke werden noch zu genüge verkauft und verwendet.


----------



## Ritz186 (5. März 2014)

was über lenkräder würde ich auch gerne lesen wie zu beispiel thrustmaster tx und halt welche die noch (vielleicht) kommen..


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. März 2014)

So habe meinen Anteil getutet  ( oder heißt es getätet ). Naja egal meine Kreuze sind verteilt


----------



## Jor-El (5. März 2014)

OsFrontale schrieb:


> Und weil optische Laufwerke für dich passé sind, muss das auch für alle anderen so sein ?
> optische Laufwerke werden noch zu genüge verkauft und verwendet.



Ja ne, klar benutzte ich auch optisches Laufwerk. Nur halt ein Externes. Wird sonst schwer Software von CDs und DVDs zu installieren. 
Kenne aber ehrlich niemanden mehr der was brennt und Blu-Ray nutzt mein Bekanntenkreis auch niemand, da halt die Software zum Abspielen zu teuer ist und für Stangenware ala 20€ DVD Laufwerk brauch ich keinen Test. Hab die letzten Jahre viele verschiedene verbaut und kaum Unterschiede bemerkt.
Nur meine subjektive Meinung und Erfahrung. Deswegen bloß nicht auf Tests verzichten. Ich kaufe ja auch nicht jeden Monat neue RAM-Riegel, finde aber trotzdem regelmäßig Tests zu denen in der Zeitschrift.


----------



## SaftSpalte (6. März 2014)

OsFrontale schrieb:


> Und weil optische Laufwerke für dich passé sind, muss das auch für alle anderen so sein ?
> optische Laufwerke werden noch zu genüge verkauft und verwendet.




Optische laufwerke sind so wichtig wie floppy   aber man braucht sie noch


----------



## keinnick (6. März 2014)

Netzteile


----------



## butter_milch (6. März 2014)

SaftSpalte schrieb:


> Optische laufwerke sind so wichtig wie floppy   aber man braucht sie noch


 
Ich benutze meines seit ca. 7 Jahren nur noch für das Aufspielen des Betriebssystems. Die nächste Kiste wird kompakt und das Laufwerk fliegt raus.


----------



## KaneTM (6. März 2014)

Ich hätte nur bei den Kategorien CPU und GPU "Sehr wichtig" angegeben. Hätten. Wenn ich sie gefunden hätte. Wird als selbstverständlich angenommen, dass da jeder am meisten Interesse dran hat??


----------



## hupschtupf (6. März 2014)

Lenkräder / Lautsprecher


----------



## Yutshi (9. März 2014)

Wie wäre es mit dem Thema Homeserver?
Zum Beispiel denke ich da an eine Gegenüberstellung von Desktop-Hardware und günstiger Server-Hardware.
Windows 7, Windows Home Server, NAS4Free oder oder oder...

Thema Sound wäre für mich interessant, wenn mal ein paar Nubert-Boxen (für den Durchschnitt erschwingliche Varianten) mit sonst so oft getesteten Varianten von Teufel, Edifier und Co. verglichen würden.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (9. März 2014)

KaneTM schrieb:


> Ich hätte nur bei den Kategorien CPU und GPU "Sehr wichtig" angegeben. Hätten. Wenn ich sie gefunden hätte. Wird als selbstverständlich angenommen, dass da jeder am meisten Interesse dran hat??


 
Ohne es genau zu wissen: Ich denke schon - zumal beide Gebiete ja sowieso eigene Heftkategorien besitzen, während vieles andere aus dieser Umfrage im Heft unter dem Bereich Infrastruktur zusammengefasst ist.


----------



## garfield36 (23. März 2014)

Seltsam, die Frage bezüglich der Veröffentlichung wird total übergangen. Mir ist schon klar, dass die Umfrage noch läuft, aber wie lange noch?


----------

